# Castle of Terra - Vampyr Reign



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This was the best year yet!!! We had so much fun terrorizing the neighborhood kids. Here's the best way to see it:

[video=youtube;0jQ1mKSQGNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jQ1mKSQGNc[/video]



I was so busy I didn't get many pictures but here's a few:










_Black-light vampyr and the head vampyr...Wraith._














_The moon will rise soon!_














_Terra is waiting for the sun to set._















_Just an innocent-looking box...._














_The start of the ChromaDepth...the stairs to the 'basement.'_













_Hall of FLAMES!_













_My spidey/octopus prop._













_Construction shot. Look at all the wires on the ceiling!!!!!_


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Great job. Looks like fun was had by all.


----------



## theooggieman (Sep 5, 2009)

wow very well done ...........i think I heard at least 4 people pee say they peed there pants .........who had to clean that up ....lol.......very nice though ...........classy on the outside and twisted on the inside ..........


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Got to love that those pictures. Been waiting long time for them.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Awsome job Terra, Love the artwork on the walls.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

That was just fun to watch. Hilarious to see all the kids with their arms locked walking through and trying to be tough, only to scream like banshees when the air blast goes off. Really colorful and elaborate set-up. Great video!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

very cool haunt. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

Love it! Oh Terra how I wish you lived on my cul de sac...the fun we could have scaring the TOT's...


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

That was fantastic! Looks like you guys had a great time.

Love the quotes:
"You're frickin' evil..."
"I peed my pants!"


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! Great video of your haunt, Terra! I can see all of your hard work paid off.
Terrific scares! It looked like the guy dressed as a mustard bottle almost "squirted"! LOL
Thanks for the vid!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh that was so fun to watch! I love all the kids screaming and holding on to one another, just inching by Terra in the box and thinking they're safe and then the air shoots out!!! Ha Ha Ha! The Chroma-Depth painting looks really cool. I heard that kid say "Its 3D!" I'd love to see that in person. What an amazing job you've done! Ooooh, the lovely sounds of children screaming!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I want the hall of flames on my bedroom walls!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

You've gotta love hearing all of the screams and comments from the TOTers that go through. I think you got more screams with your haunt than the JC's haunt here where I live. Watching the video makes me want to go to your haunt next year...


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats great!! Good job...i love watching all the haunt vids....finally i have the time to catch up on here, been so busy putting everything away still, whewww...lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been waiting to see your haunt and was as excited as the kids going through it! Really nice job. Love the chroma part especially and the artwork was stunning. The props turned out so well. I'm still trying to get over all the set up you had to do to run the whole thing. Sure wished I lived closer. 

The only disappointment for me was that video ended. I could have watched a full night's worth.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done Terra! Always admire your stuff!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Man, you had some real screamers hahaha Headache afterwards? 
Everything looked fantastic! Love the hall of flames!

MsM


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

*Bravo and Thanks!*

Haha! Great job! You know you have a fantastic haunt when you have people screaming, peeing their pants, and wanting to go again! 

I also want to thank you. When I first discovered this forum, I was impressed by your positive and always helpful posts. You exemplify the best of HalloweenForum because you are creative, fun, and always willing to share your knowledge. You are a big reason this forum is special.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*Pumpkin Torture Guy, Deathtouch, savagehaunter, Ugly Joe, Bubbels, pdcollins, theooggieman:* Wow, thank you so much guys. A week later and I'm still livin' off the high of that night. 

*Drayvan, cinders, mementomori, Ghost of Spookie:* Thanks  That ChromaDepth effect is really amazing to see in person. I can't take credit for the design of the artwork on the walls. Since I had no idea what I was doing I took existing ChromaDepth artwork on the web and tried it out. Now that I know how the colors function with the glasses I can't wait to design my own stuff next year. The stairs were mine though and those were neat. I would warn the kids to be careful not falling down my stairs _(worse monsters were down there)_ and they would ever so carefully try to hit each step. LOL! Hee!



jdubbya said:


> That was just fun to watch. Hilarious to see all the kids with their arms locked walking through and trying to be tough, only to scream like banshees when the air blast goes off. Really colorful and elaborate set-up. Great video!


I can't tell you how hard it was not to bust out laughing myself. I was right behind a wall there and I felt oh so evil with my finger hovering over the button. 



Mistress Evilynn said:


> Love it! Oh Terra how I wish you lived on my cul de sac...the fun we could have scaring the TOT's...


I wish too. My neighbors are finally starting to up the decorations. My dream is to have the whole Cul de Sac become a haunted one. 




DaveintheGrave said:


> Wow! Great video of your haunt, Terra! I can see all of your hard work paid off.
> Terrific scares! It looked like the guy dressed as a mustard bottle almost "squirted"! LOL
> Thanks for the vid!


Ha ha ha, oh the imagery!  My other favorite was the little toddler stomping his foot. Poor thing! 




VNOMISS said:


> Thats great!! Good job...i love watching all the haunt vids....finally i have the time to catch up on here, been so busy putting everything away still, whewww...lol


Ditto that. I couldn't wait to see the videos but had to tear down the haunt and graveyard first. It was a treat to see the other scares I got.





MsMeeple said:


> Man, you had some real screamers hahaha Headache afterwards?
> Everything looked fantastic! Love the hall of flames!
> 
> MsM


Huh?  Yeah, hubby's and I's ears were really ringing later.



Haunster said:


> Haha! Great job! You know you have a fantastic haunt when you have people screaming, peeing their pants, and wanting to go again!
> 
> I also want to thank you. When I first discovered this forum, I was impressed by your positive and always helpful posts. You exemplify the best of HalloweenForum because you are creative, fun, and always willing to share your knowledge. You are a big reason this forum is special.


Oh wow, thank you so much. That really means a lot to me.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

What can I say??? I bow in humble homage to the grand mistress of halloween!!!

that was better than anything I've seen at a carnival anywhere else...really really impressive!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Great video Terra , you guys looked great too  i am happy you had a wonderfull halloween you deserve it you worked really hard on all those awsome props , thanks for sharing the video looks like alot of fun


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent haunt, Terra. It sounded like non-stop screams. I also really like the entrance sign: a 'spooky' time and a 'no mercy' time.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Excellent awesome and cool!! Love the flames have to do something like that for my devils den.. oh the mind just rolls with ideas.. but got to start figuring out which one..at least I have a year now..oh wait already lost 8 day aready !!!! ...

Really good haunt would love to see it in person.. they are always soooooooo much better in person!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Terra what a great video, I have to video my haunt next year, I only got a couple of pics but didnt get like 80% of the haunt. This video made me feel like I was there. You guys did a fabulous job, the TOT's looked like they had a blast!!!!!*


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

I just watched the video, and have to say... that those TOT's indeed were squealing with squeamish delight! I wonder how many woke up out of their REM sleeps the next few nights screaming! Ha-Ha! Myself, I would have loved to been scared senseless as a young TOT, and to still hold onto those memories when I got older. Very very nice job! Thanks for the video.

You mentioned glasses for the chroma paint.. did you hand glasses out?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW!!!!! I've been waiting for your video! And you didn't disappoint!!! I love it!!! The screams were hilarious!!! And I love that you didn't use gore to get it!!  Just good old-fashioned fear!! LOL Love the paint job on the walls. Hmmm.... something else I may steal from you!! LOL 
Wonderful Job, Terra!!! Love it ALL!! 
your biggest fan,
Cathy


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

That looked like a ton of fun - you guys did a great job!


----------



## 112Haunt (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, great set-up Terra! Love how you converted regular black plastic into the colorful halls of hell. From viewing your video it appears no one walked through your haunt. Isn't the effort always worth it when the ToT'ers run screaming down the street? Great job.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I love it. My favorite sound.... people screaming in fear. Lol.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! [speechless...]


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow Terra, that vedio was fantastic!! Loved watching the reactions of the kids, love the one kid " I ain't going back thru, you can't make me! too funny!! loved the paint, those stairs looked hard to walk down just from the video!! also, loved the flames!1 and the air scare by Terra, classically cool!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*Dedpeeple, a witch from canada, Demon Dog, whichypoo, Spookilicious mama, creeepycathy, Ween12amEternal, The Red Hallows, IslandCryptKeeper, bethene:* Thanks so much. I was dying to hear what my fellow haunters thought. It was A LOT of work but paid off _(thankfully!)._

*112Haunt,* the walls were a big hit. The material is actually black landscaping fabric. Still pretty cheap, I can paint it _(after priming)_ and it isn't shiny! 



Smiter said:


> ...You mentioned glasses for the chroma paint.. did you hand glasses out?


Yes I did. It was intended to be their treat but I tempted them to trade them back in for candy or glow bracelets. All the parents gave them back anyway so I ended with many glasses returned. I bought them in a big bulk order but they were still kind of pricey_ (50 cents each)_ so I was very gratified to see them returned so often. I'm thinking that I'm good with glasses for the next several years.

If anyone is thinking of trying this the good news is you could probably buy far less glasses and ask for them back at the end of the haunt. I'm hoping that the prices will come down soon too. It's still new 3D technology so there's just a few places you can get them.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*WOW!! I mean WOW!!  COMPLETELY FANTASTIC GARAGE TRANSFORMATION!! LOVE IT!!

And it's especially fun to hear the kiddies remarks on the video! "I peed my pants" "Do NOT go in ...eeee!" "I didn't scream...I didn't srea.....aaaaaa!" but best of all "Can we go again?" BRAVO terra! Too fun! And now you have added more wishful thinking to my idea list for next year - thank you very much Ms. Terra of the cul de sac!! *


----------



## SPUNONE (Oct 20, 2008)

Terra you are the Queen of Halloween painting looks Great love the steps even in the Pic I thought they were steps.Kids must of loved the whole thing at least I did.About how long did it take you to do all the painting if ya don't mind?Again we bow to you and your Haunt


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL! I loved it. The girls in the start of the video arguing over who was going first, set up the whole video. Great work!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I like the 'stairs'


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha, love the screaming kids!
Once again. Terra, your stuff is awesome!


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

YAY! I love the black light section. That looks like a lot of work. I loved the kids..."lets go lets go,,,noooooooo I don't want to." "somethings gonna jump out at me! somethings gonna jump out at me!" I also like the snakes with the aircannon with the streamers on it. I liked it all. Very cool!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Terra, loved the video and I do believe that I heard someone in there pay you the ultimate compliment by calling you "just plain evil"! Oh and i do love startle scares better then the big scares, anytime to really catch 'em unaware! Great job, now if I could only have had the chance to walk through myself!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I was waiting to see this!!! What took you so long!!! LOL GREAT as always!!!


----------



## Mikon (Apr 9, 2009)

Most excellent! Absolutely fantastic walk through. Any chance we'll see a floor plan of the layout? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robisc (Nov 12, 2008)

That was great! Congrats on the success and I too would love to see the layout/floorplan of what you did, also in the video at the 4:47 mark I would like to know how you got the tunnel effect, i.e. what type of material, paint and was it just lit with a blacklight?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *...** "I didn't scream...I didn't srea.....aaaaaa!"*


Wasn't that the funniest scene? I'll admit I was nervous that I'd hear that it wasn't scary and when she said this I was a little sad...and then I got her with Boogedy. Hilarious! Thanks so much 



SPUNONE said:


> Terra you are the Queen of Halloween painting looks Great love the steps even in the Pic I thought they were steps.Kids must of loved the whole thing at least I did.About how long did it take you to do all the painting if ya don't mind?Again we bow to you and your Haunt


Thanks. It was way more work than I expected. I thought painting on the landscape fabric would be a breeze with the airbrush. NOPE! The paint just sucked into the fabric because of those little holes that are naturally in landscape fabric to allow water to reach the plants. So, Plan B: Gesso! Gesso is a really thick glue-like white primer paint you use in preparing artist canvases. So, now I had to hand paint the images with 2 coats. THEN I could airbrush and I had to do that twice to get enough pigment on. Also, quality of the fluorescent paint matters too. I was using Createx paints and it wasn't cutting it. Had to go for the big artillary...Wildfire paint. I painted 26 panels and took about a month.

*innerseek, The Red Hallows, davy2, devils chariot, JohnnyAppleseed, Tumblindice:* Thanks so much everyone. Really makes my day to read these comments 



Mikon said:


> Most excellent! Absolutely fantastic walk through. Any chance we'll see a floor plan of the layout? Thanks for sharing.


Sure. I was a little nervous that the hallways would be too narrow but they were perfect! It adds a little claustrophobic scare... This is a 3-car garage:












robisc said:


> That was great! Congrats on the success and I too would love to see the layout/floorplan of what you did, also in the video at the 4:47 mark I would like to know how you got the tunnel effect, i.e. what type of material, paint and was it just lit with a blacklight?


I believe you are talking about this panel:










Same material used for all the ChromaDepth panels: black landscape fabric, primed with Gesso and Wildfire fluorescent paints. The whole black light section of the haunt is lit by five 4' twin fluorescent fixtures with T8 black light bulbs. Now what makes it super cool is the ChromaDepth. When you look at that panel with the glasses the orange and yellows are stationary when you move your head but the blue moves with you and also looks like it's 2 feet deeper in depth than the orange/yellows. It's so neat!

I know Crayola sells 3D chalk kits that comes with a set of glasses. Those are ChromaDepth glasses. Next time you see them at the store, grab a set and come back and look at the pictures. It will knock your socks off!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

OK, I had to post again. You "got" me with the "stairs to the 'basement.'" I've been looking at this thread on an off since posted and I always thought those were real steps to a real basement, just painted. So in further reading the comments and review I now find out that it was in your garage and was an illusion! So I totally missed that one--ya got me!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*"Construction shot. Look at all the wires on the ceiling!!!!!"*


I actually LOVE this photo - it is so reassuring for us to find that someone else must think of a way to cover up all the wires!! Plus - love that lawnmower prop! We have one of those too and it is truly frightful!! LOL -- 

Quick question - do you build wood frames for the panels and connect them all - or just let the landscape fabric hang down? Also - what would you say is the approx. square footage of the garage? I think ours is much smaller - two car standard - so I would need to scale back the hallways a bit. And the floor stays painted all year long to be a welcome reminder of Halloween, right?! 

I think I may have to watch this from time to time over the next year - just to get my fix! It's even better the more I watch it! And it was SUPERB the first time! BRAVO Terra again and again!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh and one more (I can't stop envisioning your haunt Terra!!) IS that panel (above) of the tunnel - one you can walk down? or just a flat picture painted to _look_ like you could walk down it? This is the coolest effect of all!! If you bump into it - does it move like a curtain - or or or... man , you really got me on this one! Can you tell! " Oh that was scary ... Can we go again daddy. . . .?"


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

OHHH man that was such a cool vid of your haunt terra!!!

I would of luv'd seeing it in person!

soooooo cooooool


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

cinders said:


> OK, I had to post again. You "got" me with the "stairs to the 'basement.'" I've been looking at this thread on an off since posted and I always thought those were real steps to a real basement, just painted. So in further reading the comments and review I now find out that it was in your garage and was an illusion! So I totally missed that one--ya got me!


Ha ha, oh yeah... that makes me happy  Yes, and with the glasses on not only does it really look like stairs but it also looks like the webs are _'suspended'_ from the stairway's ceiling. So, as you approach you think you are going to get a faceful of webs as you go down the stairs.



HallowSusieBoo said:


> *... *Quick question - do you build wood frames for the panels and connect them all - or just let the landscape fabric hang down? Also - what would you say is the approx. square footage of the garage? I think ours is much smaller - two car standard - so I would need to scale back the hallways a bit. And the floor stays painted all year long to be a welcome reminder of Halloween, right?! ...


Thanks so much  Here's a construction shot of one of the panels _(you can see all the others stacked up on the wall behind):_










I suspended them from the ceiling using the roping you see. Once I got them up, I cut off the excess fabric at the top and the bottom but left the extra fabric on the sides. Then I bobbi-pinned the adjacent panels together. As I did this, the hallway would become a nice firm unit and would resist bumping and stuff. The little black flecks on the panels is Velcro that I used to attach the landscape fabric to.

The garage is 31' wide and 20' deep. I would think you would get an even better effect than I did if you do one or 2 scenes only and make the viewing distance farther. The closer you are to the ChromaDepth the less you see of it's effect. I would say that mine were a little too close. You still got the effect but less would have been more I think.

Yes, the floor is now permanently _*cool.*_ I love seeing it 



HallowSusieBoo said:


> Oh and one more (I can't stop envisioning your haunt Terra!!) IS that panel (above) of the tunnel - one you can walk down? or just a flat picture painted to _look_ like you could walk down it? This is the coolest effect of all!! If you bump into it - does it move like a curtain - or or or... man , you really got me on this one! Can you tell! " Oh that was scary ... Can we go again daddy. . . .?"


Yes, that's a flat panel. If you bumped into it, it would give a little bit but because I pinned them all together they resisted pretty good and stayed put.

The parts that people really liked was the floor effect. The red footsteps look like they are hovering 2' above the floor. Oh, also the hall of flames. Because red colors advance and blue colors recede you really get the feeling like you are surrounded by flames. 



Halloween Night said:


> OHHH man that was such a cool vid of your haunt terra!!!
> 
> I would of luv'd seeing it in person!
> 
> soooooo cooooool


Thanks, that's why I tried to get some good footage. It so cool to show our haunts to fellow haunters. I think we get it more than the average neighbor.


----------



## SPUNONE (Oct 20, 2008)

Terra if ya go to Home Depot they have plastic tarp grippers that I use to hold my Fabric panels in place instead of bobby pins seem to hold better FYI and I can't stick myself


----------

